# nun pigeons



## scuba0095

Hello

Has anyone had experience with these pigeons? WOw they are beautiful I recently met a breeder of them they are expensive also! I was thinking of getting a pair but not sure yet.

What are they like?!?! ARe they good flyers?


----------



## becege

*Nuns*

I had some years ago. These birds were terrible. They would lay but not sit on the eggs. Had to put their eggs under rollers. When they did sit and hatched, they let the babies die. The rollers would hatch the the nun eggs and raise them. Oddly enough if the nuns hatched the roller eggs, they would raise the roller babies no problem. Tried to fly some with the rollers, but even though nuns were a flying breed once, these birds didn't have what it takes. If you are starting out with pigeons, try another breed that is easier to raise. Nuns come in brown and red and yellow and other assorted colors now, not just black. Finally took mine to the sale barn to get rid of them.


----------



## Iceland

*Icelandic nun*

Has anyone had experience with these pigeons? 
What are they like?!?! ARe they good flyers ?
Yes the are good flyers and nice birds.......... 
















My loft in Iceland.


----------



## Jiggs

I dont know them but they do look nice!


----------



## Eriduardo

In this site you can see a short clip of nuns flying

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKNuns.html


----------



## pigeonmama

Many years ago, I had a little hooded nun cock bird, Henry. Unbelievable how sweet and smart he was. He was free flighted during the day, and always came in at night. He would come to me when called, ride on my head or shoulder while I was outside. Something caught him one day, tore right through his crop. I took him to the vet, who wanted to euthanise him, I refused. The vet said if I wanted him to be sewn up I had to hold him, which I did, albeit, I ended up feeling very faint, and ended up with my head on the operating table, but, by God, I held Henry throughout the surgery. My Henry survived, thrived, with a smaller crop and a more vigilant eye to the sky.
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather

Eriduardo said:


> In this site you can see a short clip of nuns flying
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKNuns.html


Beautiful birds, whether they're in flight or on the ground. 
Thank you for posting the link.

Cindy


----------



## re lee

Nuns today are used more for show rather then to fly them. They raise there young Ok Price goes on quality and breeder. They do come is several colors And are good looking birds. Pigeon keeping goes with what type of pigeon a person likes to have. So many to choose from


----------



## becege

*Nuns*

The birds that I spoke about were my wife's pets. They were terrible breeders and parents. However they were good pets She would hold them on her lap and pet them and they would seem to fall asleep. These birds had feathers extending over their eyes like overgrown eyebrows. This affected their ability to see and fly of course. She just had bad stock. This can apply to any breed. I have had breeds with cock birds that were very disruptive and had terrible personalities. They had to go of course since they were disrupting the whole pigeon community. The nuns we had had pleasant personalities and minded their own business and were not trouble makers. We did like their markings. That is why we got them. I don't know what they cost now. There were quite a few shown at the national in Des Moines recently. There were two cocks in the sale section that didn't sell and the owner gave them away. You might contact Stan Ryan of New York. He is the premier nun man and could help you find some at a reasonable price. Finally one more thing that I remember is that my wife use to hold the hen bird in her lap and the cock bird, her mate, would just go crazy trying to land on her and get his wife back. They were tame birds, you could grab them easily, and they did make good pets.


----------



## warriec

hello,

i am writing from sri lanka, what are the prices from nuns in your countries. they cost about USD 50 here for a good pair. yes nuns are difficult breeders but i've found out that out of 20 or so pairs that you will get 1 very good breeding pair. also you can try pairing a older hen to a younger cock, the fertality and mortality improves greatly. most nuns in my country are inbred as there are few breeders breeding them, others just keep them coz they look good or have given up the idea of breeding. i have 2 breeding pairs, 1 pair have 2 chicks about 7 days old & they are rather small compared to the young of other age, poor feeders and the other pair has eggs due to hatch next week.
what most breeders do in sri lanka is that they keep a flock of homers for fostering good breeds such as nuns. nun has 1 round and the 2nd and 3td round of eggs is fostered out to the homers. it works well and the only draw back is that you will need about 4 pairs of homers for each nun pair and you need to maintain careful record of all. homers are cheap in my country about USD 10 or a good breeding pair.
another small thing about nuns, each bird or pair has there own personality. some like a loft and some like individual cages where they don't see other pigeons. try this and see. this is how i got my breeders happy enough to breed.


----------



## Iceland

warriec said:


> hello,
> 
> i am writing from sri lanka, what are the prices from nuns in your countries. they cost about USD 50 here for a good pair.


Hi ! Here in Iceland the cost about USD 150 for very good pair of nuns.
10.000 ISL KR


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Well, I'm _very_ late to this thread, but I do have some experience with nuns. We bought our first pair at a show three years ago and have raised just a few. 

Some are better parents than others, but yes, I've noticed they are a little sketchy about sitting on their nest. It's probably best to breed them in individual breeding pens where other pigeons won't bother them. 

For personality and looks, I love nuns. One of my hens knows her name and comes when I call her even though she has a mate. They are calm, curious and friendly. 

Good nuns are expensive here, too, about $200 a pair for nice ones.


----------

